# time process for CSQ



## ersonu47 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi, i'm from India, i had applied my case in quebec skilled worker category in july 2013 and i have received my acknowledgment letter (AOR) dated 18 nov 2013, now i want to know that what is the approximate processing time for CSQ.


Awaiting for your positive response.


----------



## umeshdabhi (Jul 1, 2014)

i received it by 15th nov from hong kong office but no response. i guess it will take from 12 to 24 month to issue CSQ for those who applied from hong kong office and then further 8 to 11 month for federal process.
so entire process will take 24 months to 30 months.

hope i answered!!


----------

